# Old BMW beer stein - anyone know the history



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

I saw this on Ebay and thought it was cool for $10.

Anyone know the history of BMW beer steins?


----------



## PixMan (Jun 20, 2006)

Great buy, it would seem! I know nothing about it's true value, but I'd still wager it's worth the $15 I'm offering you.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I'll offer $20


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

my friend has over 200 beer steins from Germany and knock off from Asia. His sister picks up a couple every month from flea markets, etc.. around here.

Jonathan, I have to email you. I just got back.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

I think it's at least 120 years old. It was the official stein of the Knights of the Order of the Roundel. Very rare.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Malibubimmer said:


> I think it's at least 120 years old. It was the official stein of the Knights of the Order of the Roundel. Very rare.


I see. It's as if Bimmerfest is hosting Antique Roadshow


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

uter said:


> I see. It's as if Bimmerfest is hosting Antique Roadshow


Exactly. And, one of the "experts" has just valued it at $5,000,000. But, shhhhhhh, don't tell the seller!


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Well, another $10 spent on Ebay for this one.
It has a Roundel in the pewter lid.
Anyone know more about these?


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nice Catch!


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

Don't know a thing about the stein, but would like to have one myself.


----------



## Ronnb (Dec 17, 2007)

*Stein*

Nice stein, but remember they reproduce WWI and WWII German steins. Im very sure this is a repro. Its getting hard to tell if its real, but if it stays around 50, its not a big deal. Ron


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Ronnb said:


> Nice stein, but remember they reproduce WWI and WWII German steins. Im very sure this is a repro. *Its getting hard to tell if its real, but if it stays around 50, its not a big deal*. Ron


I'm not following what you're saying here.:dunno:


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

+1


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

even new beer steins are very expensive. so for $10? go for it. I love the few for my collection.


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Well, the one that came recently in the mail looks newer than the one I bought previously. Interestingly enough, it is stamped "W Germany" on the bottom. Predates 1989? Here are a few additional photos (taken with my iphone).

What's with the roundel on the top?


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

Are there any inscriptions on the bottom of the Steinkrugs?


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

Why do I keep bidding on these?

Oh, I know. One day I'll toast my good fortune when I buy a nice E9.

Maybe JSpira or someone can write an article in Roundel about these things.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

wow those are really cool!


----------



## Tartaruga (Sep 9, 2008)

I will have to add a BMW stein to my collection! The first one is awesome!


----------

